# [Excel] Dezimalzahl in Hex umwandeln



## MAN (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich es anstellen, eine Liste von Dezimalzahlen (z.B. von 0-200) in Hexwerte umzuwandeln. Gibt es eine geschickte Formel über die Zellformation (also vielleicht mit XXXX oder so) ?

mfG

MAN


----------



## Leola13 (6. Juli 2004)

Hai,

Funktion :  Dec2Hex(A1)


Ciao Stefan


----------

